# EEK! Broken scur and lots of blood...what to do?



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, looks like my buck boy, Whistles broke one of his scurs. It is still attached, but he is bleeding pretty good.

What can I do for him? When I try to get close to him he runs so it must hurt.

Will it stop bleeding or should I take him to the vet?

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get hold of him. Break the scur off the rest of the way. Then just put pressure on the wound to stop the bleeding. You can also use something like blood stop to help. It will take a bit to get the bleeding to stop. They are bleeders.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

OK, I can do that..TY!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

When ours does that, we just put quick stop on it (or flour) and it stops.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes...snip the piece off unless its still connected a lot..then I would let him finish the job..he will most likely rub on a tree or post if it bothers him..then we use cayenne pepper to stop bleeding.. but it will be ok and it will stop....it always looks worse than it is...when it stops bleeding wash him up and he will be beautiful again : )


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

I went ahead and broke the rest of it off. It was right at the base of his head so i figured it would be best just to get it off.

I put a bunch of stiptic powder on a rag and held it to him for about 15mins. I quit because it seems like the pressure was hurting him worse than anything else.

However, he is still bleeding pretty good. I have flour, but no C. pepper.

Should I try that or should I let him be for now? He is out there eating hay right now. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If he is doing fine, then I would just leave him alone. As my vet always says, "bleeding ALWAYS eventually stops."


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I cut myself shaving worse than that


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay, I will leave him alone, but I will be watching him. 

If it does not quit bleeding in about an hour then I will dump a bag of flour on his head. 

Should I give him a tetnous shot? If so, would CD&T work the same or should I go get some tetnous?

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Either one will work, CD&T just has the over eaters prevention too. If he's current one CD&T he shouldn't need it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Spider webs, they work awesome for this. Just roll a bunch into a ball and put it on the end of the broken horn. Seals it right up usually.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

It's too cold out for spiders right now. LOL

He is still bleeding...ugh!

What about pain reliever? I cannot find any Banamine (where does one get some), so can I give Tylenol or something?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

No tylenol. He can have aspirin or baby aspirin though


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I would get hold of him. Break the scur off the rest of the way. Then just put pressure on the wound to stop the bleeding. You can also use something like blood stop to help. It will take a bit to get the bleeding to stop. They are bleeders.


Exactly what I would recommend

Use a good tool like some channel locks or pliers to get a good hold of the scur and break it off.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol should have read the whole thread 


Good job 

And I also believe it will stop on its own


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Aspirin will thin his blood and allow him to bleed longer.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Aspirin will thin his blood and allow him to bleed longer.


Agreed


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, I do not need him to bleed anymore than he already is. So I will pass on the asprin.

I would feel so much better if he would just quit bleeding. I bet he would feel better too.

My poor boy won't even let me near him now.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Offer him some grain and duck tape some gauze on him


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, it is really sore when they first break them. Luckily, the pain goes away quickly once the wound start healing. Baking Powder seems to work better then flour if you end up going that route. 
I remember when Bean broke his scur. It was like a fountain at first and seeped blood for a few hours. He was fine though in the end. He did end up being head shy for a while afterward.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

ACV seems be the solution for everything, well almost everything.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Aspirin will thin his blood and allow him to bleed longer.


Didn't even think of that


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> ACV seems be the solution for everything, well almost everything.


What is ACV?

The good news is it looks like his wound is finally clotting. Even though I see some fresh blood on the wound, I am not seeing fresh running down his face.

I tried to give him a treat and he still won't come need me. I think I will have to show him some TLC once he settles down.

Thanks again everyone! I am afraid I would have panicked if not for everyones advice. :leap:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nothing is scarier than a ton of blood...but truly looks worse than it is...once your heart starts up again and you realize the scur broke off then you can breath again too lol...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like the worst part is about over. His pain will be gone within a couple of days and he will be coming back to you very soon, I'm sure.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

This happened to me just the other day. My buck's scur was getting big and he caught it on something and broke it off. I happened to look outside just after he did it and there was blood everywhere, there is lots of snow on the ground so it looked even worse than it was. Anyway he was bleeding pretty good, down his face into his mouth and eye and what a mess. I tried to put some blood stop on it bit the kind I have is a little grainy so didn't want to stick so I took a big handfull of flour and drenched his head and that helped. He still bled for a bit but not as bad. The flour soaked up the blood and clotted it. All is well now and he is totally back to normal.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Poor thing, so glad you got it stopped.

 Something else if this happens again. Take gauze, wrap it around and use Vet Wrap to hold it. Leave it until it falls off on its own.

 The worst part about being a white goat, I think sometimes it looks like more blood then there really is. NOT saying there was not a lot, it just makes it worse because you can see it so well. 

ACV = Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Superglue!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

imthegrt1 said:


> Superglue!


Lol this must be the third time I see you post that. You really stand by it so I may try it one day


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds like he will be fine.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I know it sounds silly but it works ...
Just clean the wound first
I do it all the time I cut my hands lol


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

imthegrt1 said:


> Superglue!


HA! If I use superglue, the other buck would probably stuck on his head. :ROFL:


----------



## Pjn02 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Scur broke off*

My doe just did the same thing. Bleeding is slowing and coagulating already when I found her. She is acting fine but a bloody mess. I will dust it with flour. I have cayenne pepper but that sounds really painful. Why cayenne, would flour work okay? She is current on cdt so will just let her be after I flour it. Ick. Wish I had some of that stop bleed powder! Or blue coat spray for disinfection.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Cayenne contracts the vein shut instantly. It doesn't sting as bad as you would think.


----------

